# Achtung: Neues Hindernis im Koblenzer Stadtwald!



## el martn (16. Oktober 2016)

Vorsicht Kollegen der (selbsttretenden) Zunft!

Im einem der einschlägigen Trails hinunter zum Rhein ist mir heute ein E-Biker entgegen gekommen!
Unsere Trails sind zwar keine ausgezeichneten Einbahnstraßen, aber wenn einem beim Bergabfahren ein umweltschädliches E-Mopet (unser Strom kommt zur Zeit immer noch größtenteils vom Atomkraft- oder Kohlekraftwerk!) unerwartet im Angriffsmodus entgegenkommt kann es sehr eng werden!

*Liebe E-Biker, ich habe kein Problem mit Euch.*
Gerne könnt Ihr auch die Trails benutzen, aber bitte befahrt die Wege in die übliche Richtung!

Übrigens könnte er die Sektion zwischen den Schotterwegen nicht zu Ende fahren, seine Kette sprang erst vom Ritzel ab und am Ende war die Einstiegsrampe dann doch zu steil. Das war Ihm dann zu Recht auch sehr peinlich.
.


----------



## Andi_72 (16. Oktober 2016)

Gute Kondition und eine entsprechende Übersetzung vorausgesetzt könnte da auch ein/e "reinrassig" selbsttretender/e BikerInn hochkommen...

Mit Gegenverkehr oder Hindernissen auf dem Trail sollte man immer rechnen, denn: es sind keine Einbahnstrassen, es gibt keine Hinweisschilder und nur für uns "Downhiller" sind die Wege (leider) auch nicht. Auf den Trails vom Turm runter sind mir auch schon etliche Jogger (Läufer) entgegengekommen  da muss man halt bremsbereit sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjL (17. Oktober 2016)

Hauptsache 2 Threads eröffnet


----------



## Bener (17. Oktober 2016)

BjL schrieb:


> Hauptsache 2 Threads eröffnet


Hauptsache deinen Semf dazugegeben!


----------



## BjL (17. Oktober 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Hauptsache deinen Semf dazugegeben!



Was soll das sein, dieser "Semf"?


----------



## Bener (17. Oktober 2016)

BjL schrieb:


> Was soll das sein, dieser "Semf"?


Jaja, das kennen wir, geschickt versuchen eine Erklärung zu produzieren! Aber nicht mit mir, Freundchen! 

Aber ich gebe mal "Dijon" als kleinen Hinweis!


----------



## BjL (17. Oktober 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Jaja, das kennen wir, geschickt versuchen eine Erklärung zu produzieren! Aber nicht mit mir, Freundchen!
> 
> Aber ich gebe mal "Dijon" als kleinen Hinweis!



Celine?


----------



## Bener (17. Oktober 2016)

BjL schrieb:


> Celine?


Naja, die ist ja auch nur so mittelscharf!

Darauf aber erstmal einen Cassis!


----------



## BjL (17. Oktober 2016)




----------



## noocelo (17. Oktober 2016)

passabel zu käse.


----------



## BjL (17. Oktober 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 538142
> 
> passabel zu käse.



Werbung gemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (17. Oktober 2016)

So kann man natürlich auch seinen Senf zum Thema geben.... ;-)


----------



## Bener (18. Oktober 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> So kann man natürlich auch seinen *Senf* zum Thema geben.... ;-)



Das heißt *Semf*!!


----------



## Grossvater (18. Oktober 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Das heißt *Semf*!!


----------



## Andi_72 (18. Oktober 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Das heißt *Semf*!!


----------

